# Oh God, its almost back!



## Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

https://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/12/04/tis-season-mcrib-to-return-dec-17/?intcmp=features


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 4, 2012)

McDump-ald's. The only place where after eating, it's a code 3 run back to HQ to drop a load. And I mean _barely _making it....

   



Their garbage isn't fit for human consumption, and is the reason we have an obesity problem in this country. 

No, I'm not saying we should take the socialist/fascist/communist approach and outlaw Big Macs, but I think people ought to take some personal responsibility for their own lives, and make better choices about what they put into their body.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 4, 2012)

> but I think people ought to take some personal responsibility for their own lives, and make better choices about what they put into their body.



Absolutely agree. I mean, why would anybody eat at Mcdonald's when Burger King makes a better burger? :LOL2:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> > but I think people ought to take some personal responsibility for their own lives, and make better choices about what they put into their body.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. I mean, why would anybody eat at Mcdonald's when Burger King makes a better burger? :LOL2:





Soooo... McDonald's doesn't subscribe to Galt's theory of "rational self-interest" ?? :wink:


----------



## bigwave (Dec 5, 2012)

I really don't see why people eat this junk.....I wonder if it is even real meat from a pig? I prefer the ones that I shoot, clean, and cook......now thats my kind of MCRIBBBBBBBBSSSSSS, I can hear those little oinkers calling my name right now. It is time to have a good ole pig roast. I am hungry........ \/


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 5, 2012)

Once a big proponent of the McRib i have flipped and sworn off fast foods (among other things) . Sure fast foods add to the obesity epidemic but they are not the cause, wheat is the primary suspect. Todays wheat is genetically modified and can not survive without human intervention. It does almost nothing for you in terms of nutrition but it is added to everything cause it is cheap and fills you up. I could go on and on about the dangers of wheat but this is not the place. All those interested should read Wheat Belly. Rant off!!!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

haha jim, look what you started with just a picture of a mc rib. we must all have to much time on our hands heh?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 5, 2012)

Macdonalds, Americans source of mud butt!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Once a big proponent of the McRib i have flipped and sworn off fast foods (among other things) . Sure fast foods add to the obesity epidemic but they are not the cause, wheat is the primary suspect. Todays wheat is genetically modified and can not survive without human intervention. It does almost nothing for you in terms of nutrition but it is added to everything cause it is cheap and fills you up. I could go on and on about the dangers of wheat but this is not the place. All those interested should read Wheat Belly. Rant off!!!



You're goin' off on the wrong grain. Or, at least only one way the wheat grain is used. From here...
"Whole wheat refers to an unaltered and unrefined version of wheat crop. Wheat is one of the most important food sources in the world. It is made into a variety of products such as breads, pastas and desserts (such as cookies and cakes). While wheat is nutritious and particularly rich in protein and various vitamins and minerals, its nutrient content depends largely on the form that it takes. The entire array of wheat nutrients can be enjoyed if the grain is used in its whole form, if products are made from whole wheat flour. However, the standard form of wheat flour used in the majority of pastas and baked goods is processed into 60 percent extraction. Refining wheat into 60 percent extraction means that as much as 40 percent of the original grain, including the germ and the bran, has been removed, so that only 60 percent remains. Unfortunately, the 40 percent that is stripped contains half of all the fiber, vitamins and minerals of wheat. Products made from whole wheat are recommended because these still possess the natural and nutritious goodness of wheat."

Corn is the REAL problem crop.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Macdonalds, Americans source of mud butt!



Got that right!


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 5, 2012)

Only fast food I like is Chick-Fil-A. I espicially like giving them my buisness because they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Macdonalds, Americans source of mud butt!



x200000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 6, 2012)

I tried one ONCE, tasted like road kill on a bun. :shock:


----------



## one100grand (Dec 6, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Only fast food I like is Chick-Fil-A. I espicially like giving them my buisness because they are closed on Sundays.



I used to be there with you, but in the past year, I've changed my mind due to a few of their political stances (sorry, don't want to turn this political but I felt the need to mention it).

How can you not get excited for the McRib? I don't think I'd care if it were made from recycled tires, it's delicious and will account for approximately .5% of my food intake for a month if it's available. Even if it brings about the race with the devil to the lavatory.


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't had a fast food anything in the last 30 years. If I'm going to eat something that isn't cooked at home, I'll go to a bar and have a burger. At least then I can wash it down with a beer. :beer:


----------



## MOE (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to like mcdonalds when I was a kid. Now I think it taste like crap if it even has a taste. I think that is mostely due to the fact that it was about the only fast food that we had when I was younger so I didn't know any different. There are so many other choices out there to have to resort to crapdonalds. I was even able to enlighten my son when he was only about 3 or 4. Showed him the difference and now he doesn't even ask to go there. He would rather go to sonic, BK, or hooters. I think crapdonalds has the worst food out of all fast food places. Anybody who thinks mcnuggets are better than chik fil a or raising canes, is an idiot. I've had better chicken from gas stations. Actually, I don't think I ever had chicken from ANYWHERE that was worse than mcnuggets. Even that one time a bird crapped on my food lol jk. And don't even get me started on their burgers.

If you stop and think about it, there is nothing fast about fast food (at least not around here) and it's not all that cheap either. So unless you eat off the dollar menu or want to be able to use a drive thru, why even go there? (not just talking about mcdonalds)

As far as the craprib goes, how much is a combo for that peice of crap anyway? I can find a cardboard box for free and get a 99 cent bottle of bbq sauce and pretty much have the same thing.


Incase it wasn't very obvious, I hate that place


----------



## MOE (Dec 7, 2012)

And another thing. I don't even think it is food. You ever find a burger from there that had been lost in the back of your fridge for several weeks? It still looks the same as the day you bought it. Doesn't food go bad?


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2012)

Mcdonalds by light...................

Every dot is a mcdonalds.


----------



## one100grand (Dec 13, 2012)

MOE said:


> I was even able to enlighten my son when he was only about 3 or 4. Showed him the difference and now he doesn't even ask to go there. He would rather go to sonic, BK, or hooters.



Let's be fair...the food at hooters isn't anything to write home about.






Then again, that's not why I like hooters O :twisted:


----------



## MOE (Dec 13, 2012)

one100grand said:


> MOE said:
> 
> 
> > I was even able to enlighten my son when he was only about 3 or 4. Showed him the difference and now he doesn't even ask to go there. He would rather go to sonic, BK, or hooters.
> ...


True. I really don't care for their food that much. The only reason my son liked the place was all the attention he got. We haven't been in a long time.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 14, 2012)

On the note of Hooters, I've tossed the idea around of opening up a restaurant/bar for the naughty housewives. A place they can go hang out while their husbands think they're shopping or getting their hair done.....kinda like the guys hanging out at Hooter's and their wives think they're at work, fishing, hunting, etc.

We're gonna call it "Peckers" Instead of the logo being a hoot owl, it can be a big rooster, like Foghorn Leghorn. All male waitstaff, they have to meet certain physical requirements, i.e. no beer bellies. Basically, get some guys that look like Chippendale's dancers or something. And make them wear banana hammocks. LMAO

Hey, why not? I bet it would make a lot of money. Besides, if it's OK for Hooter's to degrade women, then along the lines of being an equal opportunity offender, it should be OK to degrade men by making them wear skimpy clothing to serve food. Let the naughty housewives treat their servers like they're working at a strip club, even stuffing their tip in a garter belt, or in their banana hammock. LOL 

How about THAT for an idea? :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> And make them wear banana hammocks. LMAO



Already tried it, and they cited me with health code violations.... Them hammocks don't hide much if ya know what i mean!!! 

I need to get with Fender one of these days to pitch my idea, a bar/restaurant called god damnit its Monday, Fender can be our spokesman


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > And make them wear banana hammocks. LMAO
> ...



Pics or it did not happen


ostpics:


----------



## MOE (Dec 14, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > PSG-1 said:
> ...


Be careful what you ask for. I don't think we really want to see that pic #-o


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 14, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> I need to get with Fender one of these days to pitch my idea, a bar/restaurant called god damnit its Monday,




LMFAO!!! I love the name! =D> Sounds like a bar we could ALL go to every once in a while!


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2012)

70 ingredients in the mcrib!

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/11-amazing-facts-about-the-mcdonald-s-mcrib-170212930.html

Read number 5. :LOL2:


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 18, 2012)

Jim thanks for taking the attention off of bassaddicts banana hammocks but I'm not sure which is worse the ingredients in a mcrib or tinboaters in man slings :shock:


----------



## JMichael (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm glad you didn't say you go to Hooters for the great food, I probably would have sprayed Mountain Dew out my nose and all over my monitor. 

And why would anyone think that men are degrading the women at Hooters? Granted, they are put in tight outfits by management. But truth be known, they're the ones that cut their T shirts down farther to expose more cleavage and cut or tie the bottom up to expose more belly button. They may be blonde but their smart enough to know what gets them more tips and I've yet to hear any customer complaints when I've been in there. 

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2012)

Bass n flats said:


> Jim thanks for taking the attention off of bassaddicts banana hammocks but I'm not sure which is worse the ingredients in a mcrib or tinboaters in man slings :shock:



Worse? Bassaddict eating a mcrib while wearing his signature man sling.


:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2012)

[youtube]VDqqQ3uBEG4[/youtube]


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 18, 2012)

JMichael said:


> But truth be known, they're the ones that cut their T shirts down farther to expose more cleavage and cut or tie the bottom up to expose more belly button. They may be blonde but their smart enough to know what gets them more tips



A.K.A. "food hookers" :roll:


----------



## MOE (Dec 18, 2012)

"a mixture of tripe, heart, and scalded stomach, which is then mixed with salt and water to extract proteins from the muscle. The proteins bind all the pork trimmings together so that it can be re-molded into any specific shape — in this case, a fake slab of ribs."


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 18, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Only fast food I like is Chick-Fil-A. I espicially like giving them my buisness because they are closed on Sundays.





Yeah, I don't eat on Sundays either...... :roll:


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 18, 2012)

> Bass n flats wrote:
> Jim thanks for taking the attention off of bassaddicts banana hammocks but I'm not sure which is worse the ingredients in a mcrib or tinboaters in man slings
> 
> 
> Worse? Bassaddict eating a mcrib while wearing his signature man sling.



I'm just gonna stop with that if you wanna keep the site PG hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2013)

This is what it looks like before it's cooked. Bottoms up!


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love how they are all the same shape. They could make them in at least two shapes. I haven't had one since I was a kid like twentyfive years ago.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2013)

Im off McDonald's but I must admit I feel the old urge coming back. GOTTA HAVE ONE OR SIX!


----------

